# LX172 Wiring Diagram.



## DougM (Sep 19, 2010)

I am trying to help a friend to solve a problem with his JD LX172 lawn mower. I am in need of a wiring diagram. Can anyone send me a wiring diagram?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Try the JD parts catalog website, just type in your model # in the model search box, and look in the "sectional" index.

John Deere - Parts Catalog

Can also try your local dealer, if one is nearby...


----------

